# Icon/User Link Limits



## -Zayne- (Aug 4, 2012)

Forgive me if this is posted somewhere but I cant find it.

What is the limit on user icons and/or username links in profile/journal header and footer etc? Cause I think I hit it... 
(referring to the : iconusername :/ : linkusername : codes.)


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just add links until they stop working. Then you can figure out the limit from there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 4, 2012)

FAgroups said:
			
		

> *
> Icons:*
> - You may put 40 total icons in a journal. You can use 20 :iconusername: and 20 :usernameicon:
> - You may use 24 total icons in a profile. You can use 12 :iconusername: and 12 :usernameicon:
> ...


thats how many


----------



## -Zayne- (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah. Thank you very much Verin!

And do you know about username links? using the : linkusername : code?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2012)

-Zayne- said:


> Ah. Thank you very much Verin!
> 
> And do you know about username links? using the : linkusername : code?


same thing should apply then it would be
20 in journals 12 in profile, 12 in journal header and 12 in journal footer


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2012)

FAGroups said:
			
		

> Quote Originally Posted by FAgroups
> 
> Icons:
> - You may put 40 total icons in a journal. You can use 20 :iconusername: and 20 :usernameicon:
> ...




The Favourite artists section isn't accurate. I've got 8 in mine at the moment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> The Favourite artists section isn't accurate. I've got 8 in mine at the moment.


its inaccurate as I didnt consider as the favorite artist area is not icon base but character base, that information is from also 1 year ago too
you can only have 255 characters in the Favorite artist area, meaning I can fit
12 :iconSynxirazu-niam: while I can fit 23:iconInuki:


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> its inaccurate as I didnt consider as the favorite artist area is not icon base but character base, that information is from also 1 year ago too
> you can only have 255 characters in the Favorite artist area, meaning I can fit
> 12 :iconSynxirazu-niam: while I can fit 23:iconInuki:



Ah Sorry, I didn't know that it and went by the icon count as against the character total.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 16, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> its inaccurate as I didnt consider as the favorite artist area is not icon base but character base, that information is from also 1 year ago too
> you can only have 255 characters in the Favorite artist area, meaning I can fit
> 12 :iconSynxirazu-niam: while I can fit 23:iconInuki:



I found that it only takes 150 characters, with 50 characters per line. I'm serious, if you go over 50 it cuts it off and you'll see the text instead of an icon. I had to specifically tailor my favorite artists to fit 10 artists in the field precisely. I'm pretty sure I can't add more.


----------



## GingerM (Aug 16, 2012)

-Zayne- said:


> Ah. Thank you very much Verin!
> 
> And do you know about username links? using the : linkusername : code?





Verin Asper said:


> same thing should apply then it would be
> 20 in journals 12 in profile, 12 in journal header and 12 in journal footer



That said, you can get the same effect by doing a bit of bbcode:

[ url=/user/username ]username[ /url ] will do exactly the same thing, and you can put as many of those as you like in, up to whatever the maximum character count is for a journal, comment, profile info, etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I found that it only takes 150 characters, with 50 characters per line. I'm serious, if you go over 50 it cuts it off and you'll see the text instead of an icon. I had to specifically tailor my favorite artists to fit 10 artists in the field precisely. I'm pretty sure I can't add more.


then thats weird, why allow up to 255 characters if only 150 is gonna be read
that means depending on how large or small the artist names are you can hold as minimal as 6 or as much as 12


----------

